#ubuntu-il 2011-08-15
<Elihai> ?
<serfus> hey HaimN
<serfus> sup?
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-16
<trew23> זהו פיירפוקס 6 בחוץ
<trew23> מעניין יהיה לראות את השיפורים שלו
 * LightningIsMyNam is away: ארוחת ערב
 * LightningIsMyNam is back (gone 02:08:39)
<gggg> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-17
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> יש כאן חיים?
<evilserfus> hey i-pink
<evilserfus> מה נשמע?
<i-pink> בסדר
<i-pink> לומדת
<i-pink> אבל נהנת
<evilserfus> זה טוב
<evilserfus> לומדת מה?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> תוכנה לעריכת פטיטורות
<evilserfus> פטיטורות?
<i-pink> מוסיקה
<evilserfus> אה מגניב
<i-pink> איזה כרטיס קול יותר טוב על מחשב ישן
<i-pink> סאונד בלסטר 16
<i-pink> או AC97
<serfus> i wouldn't know
<i-pink> הווינדוס 7 לא מזהה את הסאונד בלסטר 16
<i-pink> חוזרת לAC97
<i-pink> המחשב עולה עם AC97
<serfus> את צריכה את הווינדוס לתוכנה או משהו?
<i-pink> כן
<serfus> באסה
<i-pink> כן
<serfus> התחיל אר לי ארמי!
<i-pink> מה זה?
<serfus> תוכנית
<i-pink> תוכנה של מה זה?
<serfus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lock_N%27_Load_with_R._Lee_Ermey
<serfus> תוכנית טלוויזיה
<Hoborg> Wikimedia Error @ en.wikipedia.org
<i-pink> לא רואה TV
<avihay> hi i-pink
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> wine תומכת בחלונות 7?
<asw3> אפשר להמיר pdf לקובץ תמונה
<asw3> ?
<i-pink> כן
<asw3> יש שם כמה עמודים
<i-pink> יש אתרים שממירים אונליין
<asw3> לא כל כך טוב
<asw3> יש שם פרטים שלא אמורים להגיע לכל אתר
<i-pink> מממ
<i-pink> יש את
<i-pink> pdf creator של חלונות
<asw3> אין ללינוקס משהו?
<i-pink> אין
<asw3> אה הנה הוא נתן לי לשמור את זה כ-
<asw3> jpeg
<asw3> tnx
<i-pink> איך עשית?
<asw3> קליק ימני
<asw3> save as image
<i-pink> באיזה תוכנה?
<asw3> Eye of GNOME 2.28.1
<asw3> אולי בגלל שזה סריקה
<asw3> אז הוא נתן
<i-pink> יאאאאאאאאא
<i-pink> גימפ תומך בPDF
<avihay> there's also a program called pdfeditor or somth like that for linux
<i-pink> COOL
<avihay> and yes, wine supports win7
<avihay> sudo apt-get install pdfedit
<avihay> let's you turn images to PDF files, merge PDFs and reorder the pages. it also lets you edit the contents, but I found it buggy and hard to use
<avihay> editing the contents is buggy
<i-pink> avihay, יש לי תוכנה שרצה רק על חלונות 7
<avihay> name?
<i-pink> sibelius 7
<avihay> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24146
<Hoborg> WineHQ  - Sibelius 7 @ appdb.winehq.org
<avihay> installs but doesn't run - useless on Linux Mint 11 "Katya"30	Aug 10 2011	1.2.2
<avihay> how bout      sudo apt-get install musescore
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<i-pink> צריך להתקין מינט 11?
<avihay> no, the test that says it doesn't work was run on linux mint
<i-pink> וubuntu
<avihay> it might work in ubuntu, need to test it
<i-pink> איך אני יכולה להגיד לwine להזדהות כ7
<avihay> anyway, if it's a music score editor, there are alot of free ones in the repositories
<avihay> winecfg   in the buttom of the first tab, there's a windows version selection
<i-pink> ניסיתי כמה, הם זבל
<i-pink> המידי בלינוקס פשוט לא עובד טוב.
<i-pink> ניסיתי את tuxguitar
<i-pink> היא טובה
<i-pink> אבל המידי בלימוקס לא עובד
<i-pink> אז לא שומעים כלום
<avihay> I think that muse thing works even without midi
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> כולם חייבים את המידי
<i-pink> ניסיתי את jack והוא גם לא עובד
<avihay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<avihay> bot...
<Hoborg>  HOWTO: Getting MIDI to work fully in Ubuntu - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<i-pink> מתישהו שיהיה לי כוח לקרוא את כל זה..
<i-pink> בינתיים אני עם סיבליוס
<avihay> I found a better guid
<avihay> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo?action=show&redirect=MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Hoborg> Midi/SoftwareSynthesisHowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation @ help.ubuntu.com
<avihay> but, to get the midi keyboards to work, I had to use this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToQjackCtlConnections
<Hoborg> HowToQjackCtlConnections - Community Ubuntu Documentation @ help.ubuntu.com
<oneofthem> hi
<serfus> oneofthem, אהלן
<kinuy> שלום לכולם
<kinuy> למישהו יש מושג איך מטמיעים תאריך עברי במערכת אובונטו?
<Nighthawk``> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/203498_460s_v1.jpg
<Pac_Man> Nighthawk`` +1
<i-pink> kinuy כן
<i-pink> kinuy עדיין רלוונטי?
<i-pink> אם כן אני אסביר
<i-pink> תתקין את hdate-applet
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-18
<kinuy> שלום לכל החבר'ה
<kinuy> אשמח לתשובה, בזמנכם הפנוי.
<kinuy> התקנתי תוסף סילבר לייט
<kinuy> לפיירפוקס
<kinuy> ומשום מה, יש אי תאימות בגרסאות (היה לי פיירפוקס 5, ועכשיו יש לי 6, ושניהם לא תואמים.
<kinuy> )
<kinuy> הכיצד? האם יש דרך לצפות כיום בסרטונים הדורשים מ.ס. סילברלייט בפיירפוקס עדכני?
<kinuy> תודה מראש.
<sultan2> היש מי מקהל נכבד זה היודע/ת על מקום בו ניתן לרכוש אוזניות איכותיות במחיר זול או הוגן! (לא מפוצצות, פיצוציות, צעקניות, בומבסטיות)
<sultan2> אני זקוק לאוזניות עם מיקרופון (אפשר גם בנפרד) ואוזניות להאזנה להרצאות ומוזיקה
<avihay> מכלול?
<avihay> יש להם גם ציוד מחשבים במחיר סביר לסטודנט הרעב
<sultan2> למה הכוונה מכלול?
<sultan2> איפה החנות הזו ממוקמת?
<avihay> זו החנות של אגודת הסטודנטים בתכניון. אני חושב שהם גם פתחו סניף בתל-אביב
<sultan2> אני אוכל להגיע לתל-אביב
<avihay> これで: http://www.michlol.co.il/article?c0=12908
<Hoborg> מכלול, מכלול טכניון @ www.michlol.co.il
<avihay> http://www.michlol.co.il/categories2?c0=12907
<Hoborg> סניפי הרשת @ www.michlol.co.il
<avihay> ארבע סניפים, לא רע
<sultan2> אין לי בעיה של כסף, אם מחיר הוגן של מיקרופון למחשב היה באמת שווה 200 ש"ח אז הייתי קונה במאתיים שקלים, אבל אני לא מתכוון לתת את קולי (הסכמתי) למחירים המגוחחים בשוק שלנו (למשל: בקרביץ הם מוכרים מיקרופון בסיסי ב 35 ש"ח וזה יקר מידי!!!)
<avihay> http://www.michlol.co.il/page_224
<Hoborg>  @ www.michlol.co.il
<avihay> the chepest earphons are 15NIS
<sultan2> לא נראה שמכלול נמצאת במרכז
<sultan2> רשום שמחיר המשלוח הינו 15 שקלים http://www.michlol.co.il/product?c0=32863
<sultan2> האם אני מפספס פרט כלשהו?
<Hoborg>  @ www.michlol.co.il
<avihay> ya,l ok, I think it's 15NIS delivery
<avihay> I think you'll get a large headset with mic for about 30~36 NIS, havn't looked. you don't go to Kravits for computer equipment, the computer equipment they put for sale is targeted at Impulse Buyers, those who decide they want it in an instant, and forget to check the price
<sultan2> LOL
<sultan2> יפה אמרת, אביחי avihay
<sultan2> avihay: headset with mic + delivery = 30~36 NIS OR it would cost me 45~51 NIS?
<sultan2> avihay: headphone + microphone http://www.zap.co.il/models.aspx?sog=e-headphone&db2312534=2312537
<sultan2> The one that I'm concentrating on is HPX4 Teac http://www.zap.co.il/model.aspx?modelid=681028 which has 2 reviews
<sultan2> חברים, האם יש מי מכם שמכיר/ה חנות קטנה למוצרים אלקטרוניים?
<sultan2> אם יש חנות ערבית לנושא זה יהיה נפלא, תמיד אצלהם אלו מוצרים בסיסיים בחצי מחיר :-)
<avihay> I usually buy the cheepest equipment I can find. I have three earphones, a couple that noone is useing anymore in my house, and one that someone forgot in the computer farm, and I decided to adopt
<sultan2> The main question is are they good and worth buying or not?
<sultan2> http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/impulse-buying.html :-D
<avihay> buy cheep, you'll regret it sooner, but less, or something like that, I don't know, I usually don't buy stuff other then food, and when I do, I usually go for the cheapest that stands to some basic standards
<avihay> I managed to pass last month with 200NIS in (direct out of the wallet) expenses...
<sultan2> I'm buying a lot of food since I'm working out every two days, so the costs of food are 500 - 600 NIS
<sultan2> If I was buying my foods from the "super"market it would have cost to me more than 1500 NIS
<sultan2> Shitty supermarkets!
<sultan2> I'm buying my bread + vegetables + meat from different places and all are high quality
<sultan2> I even grow my own vegetables
<avihay> ehhh? 1500? my whole family don't consume that much, where do you live? keisarya?   I cheated with that 200NIS thing, my mom makes me frozen launches, so I don't buy that, and my cornflakes comes from a sale once in a while
<sultan2> Hertzelia, and I'm buying in specific places in Tel-Aviv, Hertzelia and Ra'anana
<sultan2> The same will cost around 1500 NIS in supermarkets
<sultan2> My foods cost is between 500 - 600 NIS
<sultan2> I'm not eating junk food
<sultan2> I'm cooking and frying my foods
<Pac_Man> באיחור קל, אבל יש מקרים שבהם ג'אנק פוד עדיף על אוכל בריאות מטוגן :P
<Pac_Man> למעשה אני חושב שאפשר להכריז רישמית שכל דבר שתטגן יחשב ג'אנק פוד בכל מקרה
<kinuy> שלום לכולם
<kinuy> הייתי כאן היום עם שאלה, למי שזוכר, לגבי הטמעת תאריך עברי במערכת אובונטו
 * LightningIsMyNam is away: Away
<kinuy> אם למישהו מהחברים כאן יש רעיון איך אפשר לגרום למערכת להציג במקום תאריך לועזי את העברי, בכל המופעים השונים, החל מהשורה למעלה וכלה במאפייני הקבצים, אשמח לשמוע.
<kinuy> תודה מראש!
<LightningIsMyNam> תאריך עברי במקום לועזי? נשמע לי יותר קל לשנות את רוב המקומות שפשוט יציגו תאריך עברי ע"י המרה של הלועזי
<LightningIsMyNam> כלומר, לא שישמר תאריך עברי
<kinuy> איך עושים את זה?
<LightningIsMyNam> אני יודע שיש הגדרות של איך gnome מציג את התאריך, שניה אני אציץ ואראה אילו שטויות ניתן לעשות שם :)
<LightningIsMyNam> האמת היא שזה נראה לא רע בתור נקודת התחלה - http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2009/01/06/how-to-change-date-formats-on-ubuntu/
<Hoborg> How to change date formats on Ubuntu &laquo; Chris Collins @ ccollins.wordpress.com
<LightningIsMyNam> השאלה היא העם הגדרת לוקאל של ישראל תשנה את פורמט התאריך
<LightningIsMyNam> מיד אנסה
<trew1000> ב-KDE זה משתנה לתאריך עברי
<trew1000> רק שהחודשים בגרסאות מסויימות מוצגים כמספרים ולא כחודש ניסן למשל
 * LightningIsMyNam צריך ללכת, ינסה עוד אחר כך
<avihay> well, in kubuntu it's straightforward, settings->locale->regional settings->calendar   calendar system to Hebrew
<kinuy> תודה רבה חבר יקר!
<kinuy> אבישי, לגבי מה שכתבת, יש איזו חבילה שאפשר להתקין באובונטו הרגיל שתכניס את האופציה הזו?
<Pac_Man> כל הכבוד kinuy
<Pac_Man> אני לא מסוגל לדמיין את עצמי בכלל עובד עם מערכת שהתאריך המוצג הוא יב באלול! :)
<trew1000> Pac_Man: אני דווקא מאוד כן
<trew1000> אגב מה יש ביב' באלול?
<Pac_Man> זה התאריך היחיד שעלה לי בראש
<Pac_Man> אני לא חזק בתאריכים עבריים
<Pac_Man> אגב, שסגרנו את הדירה שלנו בברוקלין
<Pac_Man> אז בעל הדירה שאל באיזה חודשים אנחנו צריכים את הדירה
<trew1000> זהו יש לי
<Pac_Man> אנחנו אומרים לו סוף אוגוסט תחילת ספטמבר
<trew1000> ברוקלין???
<Pac_Man> אז הוא אמר "אז פשוט תגידו חודש אלול" :D
<Pac_Man> כן ברוקלין
<Pac_Man> מה שמזכיר לי שנותרו רק עוד 12 ימים :D
<trew1000> חח
<trew1000> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/08/18/untitled.jpg
<trew1000> בסוף זה עבד
 * LightningIsMyNam is back (gone 00:36:36)
<Pac_Man> הודעות אוואי זה דבר שמטריף אותי :P
<LightningIsMyNam> Pac_Man, מתנצל. ואני מקווה שהודעות בדיליי לא מטריפות באותה מידה :P
<Pac_Man> יותר! :P
<aaacd3> ????
<LightningIsMyNam> ?
<aaacd3> יש לי בעיה
<aaacd3> אוכל לדעת מה אומר יישום מסוים בלינוקס
<LightningIsMyNam> איזה?
<aaacd3> hlds
<LightningIsMyNam> שניה, מיד אבדוק
<LightningIsMyNam> Looks like a server of the game half-life. Any chance or should I look more?
<aaacd3> מזה אומר בעברית אוכל לדעת?
<LightningIsMyNam> סליחה, טעות שפה-ערוץ :P
<LightningIsMyNam> נראה כמו שרת של המשחק half-life - נשמע הגיוני?
<LightningIsMyNam> אם לא, אחפש דברים אחרים. אבל זו האופציה הראשונה שעולה בחיפוש
<aaacd3> כן תודה..
<LightningIsMyNam> בכיף :)
<aaacd3> שניה אבל רק היישום הזה halt
<aaacd3> ללא הlife
<aaacd3> hlds היישום הזה..
<aaacd3> תוכל לחפש איזה פתרון יש עליו, מה הפקודה אומרת עליו..
<LightningIsMyNam> העברית מוצגת לי משובשת, אתה יכול לנסות להפריד שורות בין אנגלית ועברית (הרבה ירידות שורה)?
<aaacd3> כן
<LightningIsMyNam> סליחה, יש לי קליאנט שלא תומך משהו בעברית :P
<aaacd3> תגיד לי בעברית מה הפקודה אומרת על hlds ואני יתרגם כבר..
<aaacd3> תודה רבה
<LightningIsMyNam> איזו פקודה אומרת מה על אייץ-אל-די-אס?
<aaacd3> כן
<aaacd3> hlds
<aaacd3> תגיד תוכל להתקשר אלי לנייד בבקשה?
<LightningIsMyNam> מחדש, אייץ-אל-די-אס זה שרת של משחק. מה אתה רוצה שאני אעשה לגביו?
<aaacd3> ונסדר תבעיה..
<aaacd3> אוקי, תודה..
<LightningIsMyNam> לא יכול, אני בלי טלפון לידי :P
<LightningIsMyNam> מה יש לברר לגבי השרת של המשחק? זה שרת והוא רץ
<aaacd3> הוא מכביד על השרתים שלי
<aaacd3> מוזר..
<aaacd3> עם שרת כזה זה לא אמור להכביד לא?
<aaacd3> אולי אתה מבין קצת במעבדים וכאלו
<sultan2> LightningIsMyNam: http://ihu.sf.net/ IP to IP calls
<Hoborg> I Hear U (IHU) Project Homepage @ ihu.sf.net
<sultan2> צריך לפתוח את פורט 1793
<LightningIsMyNam> sultan2, אני עם חיבור אינטרנט כרגע שמהירותו בקושי מספיקה בשביל לטעון דף טקסט. אינטרנט אל חוטי שקרי כזה או אחר... אבל אני אשמור את הלינק, תודה
<LightningIsMyNam> aaacd3, מעט קשה לי לענות, משום שאני לא מכיר את השרת של המשחק, וכמו כן איני מכיר את החומרה שלך. בסך הכל עשיתי גוגל למצוא מה זה התהליך הזה
<aaacd3> תגיד איך סוגרים יישום בלינוקס יש פקודה אלייה עם אפשר?
<sultan2> LightningIsMyNam: זה מצריך בין 2 - 5 קילובייטים לשניה
<sultan2> עם איכות SPEEX!
<aaacd3> יש לך סקייפ אחי
<LightningIsMyNam> aaacd3, kill -9 `pidof hlds`
<LightningIsMyNam> יכול להיות שתצטרך לעשות סודו בשביל זה
<sultan2> Skype = centralized + closed source + spyware = shit
<aaacd3> תגיד יש לך סקייפ אחי
<LightningIsMyNam> aaacd3, זה מה שהורג תהליך מה שרשמתי לעיל.
<LightningIsMyNam> כן, יש לי סקייפ, לא זמין כרגע
<sultan2> לא, יש לי לינפון Linphone ואקיגה Ekiga שניהן עושות שימוש ב SIP
<avihay> aaacd3:  you can also kill processes by name with killall hlds  ( Half-Life Dedicated Server ) as it suggests, it will kill all processes  with that name
<LightningIsMyNam> אנחנו מדברים בצ'אט אחד על אחד ולא ברור איפה הוא רואה שזה רץ. pidof לא מחזיר כלום עבור hlds
<LightningIsMyNam> בכל מקרה avihay , לא הכרתי את killall - נחמד ביותר
<avihay> and in *ubuntu, it has auto complete for bash by default
<aaacd3> שאלה, יש פקודה לשינוי שם השרת\מערכת
<i-pink> הי
<LightningIsMyNam> הי
<i-pink> מה ניש
<i-pink> מה חדש?
<i-pink> איך המרגש?
<LightningIsMyNam> ? לא יודע :P
<i-pink> זה ממש לא טוב..
<LightningIsMyNam> הולך סבבה בסה"כ, סתם לא יודע מה אתה מחפש לשמוע ;)
 * LightningIsMyNam is away: אחזור עוד כמה דקות
<i-pink> OK
 * LightningIsMyNam is back (gone 00:35:16)
<LightningIsMyNam> שאלה מוזרה שעלתה לראשי - הרקעים למסך של אובונטו (גנום) נבחרים בתחרות כלשהיא שבה המשתמשים שולחים הצעות, נכון?
<i-pink> איו לי מושג
<LightningIsMyNam> ומה נשמע חוץ מזה? :P (דה ז'ה וו זה כיף)
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-19
<kinuy> שלום לכולם
<kinuy> יש חדש לגבי התאריך העברי באובונטו?
<i-pink> fi
<i-pink> שלחתי לך איך לעשות את זה אבל את המת נתק כל הזמן
<kinuy> נכון. אני לא יכול להיות מחובר תמיד
<i-pink> למה????
<kinuy> כי אני זז כל הזמן
<i-pink> זז?
<kinuy> אני עובד, ןולומד\
<kinuy> מהמחשב אתי כל הזמן
<i-pink> udo apt-get install hdate-applet
<kinuy> אני לומד תוך כדי משמרות במד"א
<i-pink> אוקי,
<kinuy> בקיצור
<kinuy> לענינינו
<i-pink> udo apt-get install hdate-applet
<i-pink> sudo apt-get install hdate-applet
<i-pink> תריץ את זה בטרמינל
<i-pink> את האחרון שכתבתי
<i-pink> sudo apt-get install hdate-applet
<kinuy> ומה עם השורה הקודמת?
<i-pink> היא שגויה
<i-pink> חסרה s בהתחלה
<i-pink> התקנת?
<kinuy> אוקי
<kinuy> אפשר לעשות את זה גם במנהל ההתקנות הגרפי?
<i-pink> מה זה?
<i-pink> תעשה לחצן ימני על הפאנל
<kinuy> מנהל ההתקנות עם הממשק הגרפי
<i-pink> ואז add to panel
<i-pink> לא מכירה בזה
<kinuy> טוב
<i-pink> ותחפש HDate
<i-pink> תוסיף אותו
<kinuy> םנל הכוונה לשורה העליונה?
<kinuy> *פנל
<kinuy> סליחה, אבל אני חדש בלינוקס
<i-pink> לשורה העליונה או התחתונה
<kinuy> בסדר
<i-pink> הtask bar
<kinuy> הבנתי
<i-pink> כמה זמן אתה עם לינוקס?
<kinuy> שבוע, אבל היו לי כבר לפחות שני נסיונות בעבר, לפני כמה חודשים ולפני כמה שנים
<kinuy> כל אחד נכשל מסיבות אחרות
<kinuy> עכשיו אני עם מחשב חזק, ויש הרבה יותר יישומים שימושיים, ואני מקווה שהפעם זה יהיה לתמיד
<kinuy> אני לא מחבב את מיקרוסופט, בלשון המעטה.
<i-pink> תנחומי
<i-pink> אני עם חלונות
<kinuy> גם אני עובד עכשיו עם חלונות
<i-pink> במחשב הראשי אני עם אובונטו שמריץ 7 בוירטואליזציה
<kinuy> הגמילה הזו היא תהליך ארוך ולא פשוט
<i-pink> ובלפטופ אני עם 7
<i-pink> התחלתי לינוקס לפני 5-6 שנים
<i-pink> אבל מסיבות מקצועיות חזרתי לפני שבוע לחלונות
<kinuy> מוכר. גם אני, כסטודנט שלומד בלחץ של זמן, צריך סביבה יעילה ונוחה
<kinuy> ומאד התרגלתי לחלונות ואם.אס. אופיס
<i-pink> אני חזרתי כי המידי בלינוקס סרב לעבוד
<i-pink> ומצאתי תוכנה מעולה בחלונות למוסיקה
<i-pink> אז עברתי לחלונות
<kinuy> גם אני מצאתי כמה דפקטים בתוכנות שאני מריץ בלינוקס
<kinuy> אני חושב שללינוקס יש בעיה, שאין לה כ"כ הרבה משתמשים  כמו לחלונות
<kinuy> ולכן בקרת התוכנה שלה פחות חזקה
<i-pink> אני עברתי בגלל תוכנה מקצועית של AVID
<kinuy> היישומים שלה לא נבדקים על קשת מספיק רחבה של מערכות, ובהרגלי שימוש שונים
<i-pink> אז למה לא להשאר בחלונות
<i-pink> או לנסות MAC?
<kinuy> כמה סיבות
<kinuy> לגבי מאק: קודם כל, אני חושש שזה יותר יקר
<kinuy> (לא מספיק בקיא)
<kinuy> ויש גם בעיית תאימות, לא פחות מלינוקס
<kinuy> אי אפשר להריץ אותם על פי.סי. רגילים, וזו עוד סיבה לשנוא אותם לא פחות מאשר את מיקרוסופט
<kinuy> תראי, אני לא מי יודע מה סוציאליסט, בלשון המעטה, אבל אני לא אוהב מונופולים
<i-pink> CD חוקי של MAC
<i-pink> עולה 29 דולר
<kinuy> במיוחד לא כאלה שכובשים את השוק בתרגילים מסריחים
<i-pink> והוא רץ על PC
<kinuy> באמת?
<i-pink> כן
<kinuy> את זה אני שומע לאחרונה\
<kinuy> לראשונה*
<i-pink> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MAC_OS_X_SNGL
<kinuy> זה כבר נשמע מעניין.
<Hoborg> Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard - Apple Store (U.S.) @ store.apple.com
<i-pink> כן
<kinuy> אבל התוכנות של המאק הם בטח לא בדיוק קוד פתוח, נכון?
<i-pink> יש אחד בפורום של מוזיקאים שמתקין את זה על PC ושם על זה פרולוג'יק
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אבל מי שצריך תוכנות מקצועיות, לא ממש משנה לו מה הם העיקר שיעשו את העבודה
<i-pink> http://www.musictalk.co.il/forum/forum103/thread82558.html#post534424
<kinuy> כן.
<kinuy> בכל אופן, זה ייתרון אחד של הלינוקס, גם על פני מאק וגם על פני חלונות
<i-pink> איזה יתרון?
<kinuy> לגבי המקצועיות, יש גם תוכנות קוד פתוח מקצועיות
<kinuy> הקוד הפתוח
<kinuy> תוכנות טובות בחינם
<i-pink> אתה מכיר תוכנה כמו זו ללינוקס
<i-pink> http://www.sibelius.com/products/sibelius/7/index.html
<kinuy> אני לא מספיק בקיא בעריכת סרטים (דווקא יש לי הרבה חברים שזה המקצוע שלהם, אולי אשאל אותם)
<i-pink> זה לא סרטים
<i-pink> מוזיקה
<kinuy> אבל שמעתי שיש הרבה תוכנות מקצועיות ללינוקס
<kinuy> אז מה?
<kinuy> אה, מוסיקה. לא מכיר אישית, אבל זה לא אומר הרבה. את יודעת שאין?
<i-pink> ניסיתי מעל 10 תוכנות
<i-pink> הם זבל
<kinuy> טוב, אם כך אז את צודקת
<i-pink> הבעיה העיקרית זה שאין מידי נורמלי בלינוקס
<kinuy> אני מבין
<kinuy> טוב, כשמדובר במקצוע, לא מתפשרים
<i-pink> זה תחביב
<i-pink> מוסיקה זה תחביב שלי
<kinuy> ומה המקצוע שלך?
<i-pink> להיות נשואה לבעל עשיר XD
<kinuy> וואי, זה מקצוע מאד משתלם
<kinuy> איפה לומדים את זה?
<i-pink> לא לומדים
<i-pink> צריך להגיע למסקנה הזו לבד
<kinuy> אז אם אין לך עיסוק אחר, חוץ מלהיות אשה של בעל עשיר, נראה שבכל זאת אפשר להגדיר את העיסוק במוסיקה כמקצוע...
<kinuy> הלוא-כן?
<i-pink> לא..
<i-pink> לפחות לא ברמות שלי..
<kinuy> מה את עושה?
<i-pink> להיות מקצוען בתחום שלי, צריך 10-15 שנה ניסיון
<kinuy> עריכה ממוחשבת? נגינה?
<i-pink> כנרית
<i-pink> הצלחת עם התאריך העברי?
<trew1000> i-pink: נשואה?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> תתחתן איתי?
<trew1000> אה כי לרגע הבנתי שכן
<trew1000> i-pink: לא!!!
<i-pink> :-(
<trew1000> אני נשואי עם 3 פיצים חמודים
<i-pink> אתה עמוק בפנים..
<trew1000> i-pink: אם היה אפשר להכנס עמוק יותר הייתי רץ על זה
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> איזה כייף
<kinuy> אני עדיין בחלונות
<i-pink> השחר מפציע בחלוני
<kinuy> כשאסיים את העבודה שלי בוורד, אפעיל את הלינוקס ואנסה
<i-pink> kinuy, OK
<kinuy> רגע, אז את נשואה או לא?
<i-pink> אני כאן
<i-pink> יש לי עוד המוןןן שעות מול המחשב.
<trew1000> i-pink: זה אומר שיש לך ויסטה בחלונות?
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> יש לי חלון בקיר של הבית
<sultan2> האם הפיגועים של אתמול בויימו על-ידי המוסד או השב"כ?
<sultan2> שימו לב שהפיגועים (די נדיר) אירעו לאחר ההפגנות שהיו בת"א (300,000) ובתקופה זו (הפגנות בכל המדינה)
<i-pink> והשחר מפציע בו
<sultan2> בוימו*
<trew1000> i-pink: כנראה שיש לך וואל בלי פייר
<i-pink> sultan2, אם המדינה מביימת פכיעות אז הגיע הזמן לרדת מהארץ
<i-pink> trew1000, מה?
<trew1000> קיר = וואל <פיירוואל>
<Pac_Man> sultan2 אל תהיה סהרורי
<trew1000> sultan2: זה הזמן לשתות יין מהצד השני
<kinuy> מה, אתם לא יודעים שאין לנו אויבים מסביב?
<i-pink> מה זה אויבים?
<i-pink> יש אויבים?
<kinuy> כל מלחמות ישראל היו מסימות של הקפיטליסטים והחרדים כדי להסיט את תשומת הלב מסבל הפועלים
<i-pink> כאן יש סנאים על העצים
<kinuy> מזימות*
<Pac_Man> אני רק מזכיר לך, שטון וציניות לא עוברים טוב בצ'אט
<kinuy> אה.
<kinuy> סליחה.
<kinuy> אני מכריז בזאת כי מה שכתבתי היה בציניות
<i-pink> בא לי שיגיע 6:06
<Pac_Man> היי ענבר :)))
<sultan2> חבר'ה, כשארה"ב ובריטניה הוציאו אל הפועל את המהפכה באירן נגד מוחמד מוסדק (שנבחר באופו דמוקרטי!) בשנת 1953
<i-pink> היי !
<i-pink> אין לי מושג מה אמרת עכשיו
<sultan2> הם התקינו את הבובה השאה Shah והוא רצח עם המשטרה החשאית שלו מעל ל 200,000 אזרחים בשנה הראשונה
<sultan2> המשטרה החשאית הזו אומנה ע"י השב"כ הישראלי (וזה כתוב!)
<i-pink> מה?!
<sultan2> תלמדי היסטוריה :-)
<i-pink> עד שיש מוזה טובה.. אתה מתחיל עם פוליטיקה
<i-pink> קמתי ב4 בבוקר, התחילה הזריחה, יש סנאים מקפצים  על העץ לייד הבית
<i-pink> ואתה כותב פוליטיקה
<i-pink> למה?
<sultan2> אין לי טלוויזיה
<sultan2> השאה https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Mohammed_Reza_Pahlavi
<Hoborg> Mohammad Reza Pahlavi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia @ secure.wikimedia.org
<sultan2> מבצע אייג'קס https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Operation_Ajax בוים ע"י בריטניה וארה"ב
<Hoborg> 1953 Iranian coup d'état - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia @ secure.wikimedia.org
<sultan2> על זה לא מדברים בתשקורת!
<i-pink> איזה חפירה..
<Pac_Man> אתה יודע למה לא מדברים על זה בתקשורת?
<Pac_Man> כי זה לא מעניין :)
<Pac_Man> האמת שהתיאוריה שלי לא מדוייקת
<Pac_Man> גם הסיפור עם מרגול לא מעניין
<Pac_Man> ולא מפסיקים לחפור על זה :|
<i-pink> חברים יקרים
<i-pink> זה פורום של אובונטו ולא של פוליטיקה
<i-pink> אוקו
<i-pink> בואו נתמקד במוסיקה
<sultan2> #music xD
<i-pink> אני שם
<i-pink> וזה IRC מת לחלוטין
<sultan2> אני יודע :-)
<i-pink> אז..
<sultan2> המדינה שלנו מביימת טרור! נוסו על נפשותיכם!!!
<Pac_Man> למדת לנגן אקס מן? xD
<i-pink> אני לא בארץ...
<trew1000> מזכיר לי איזה דמות מעידן הקרח 2 sultan2
<i-pink> לא, אב אני עובדת על יצירה אחרת של ZAMFIR
<sultan2> טוב, אני חוזר למטבח :-)
<i-pink> OK
<i-pink> אני עורכת פטיטורה
<kinuy> אני חוזר ללמוד
<kinuy> כל טוּב לכם
<i-pink> כל טוב, תעדכן
<i-pink> Pac_Man,
<i-pink> נשארנו שנינו
<trew1000> אז יאללה תכייפו
<trew1000> תעשו חיים
<Pac_Man> :O
<trew1000> i-pink: אגב את עורכת וידאו?
<Pac_Man> עוד 12 יום אני בניו יורק :D
<Pac_Man> מתחת לדירה שלי יש חנות שנקראת
<i-pink> trew1000, שלחתי לך הודעות במיוזק
<Pac_Man> kol tuv!
<trew1000> i-pink: כבר יצאתי משם
<Pac_Man> מילקי עולה שם 15 שקל xD
<i-pink> Pac_Man, איפה אתה תהיה?
<i-pink> כן
<trew1000> אבל טוב לדעת שקיים כזה ערוץ
<i-pink> 3-4$
<i-pink> הוא מת
<Pac_Man> אנחנו נהיה בשכונת קראון הייטס
<i-pink> זה ערוץ שיש בו 3 בני אדם
<Pac_Man> 80% חבד
<i-pink> אני ועוד 2 טועים
<Pac_Man> 15% יהודים לא דתיים
<Pac_Man> 5% "שונות"
<Pac_Man> קרי כושים :D
<trew1000> i-pink: ראיתי שםרשימה מפה ואני לא יודע עד איפה
<i-pink> מה זה קראון הייטס?
<i-pink> איפה זה יוצא?
<trew1000> i-pink: איפה שמתיסיהו גר
<trew1000> ;-)
<i-pink> מיזה?
<trew1000> i-pink: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/he/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%AA%D7%99%D7%A1%D7%99%D7%94%D7%95
<Hoborg> מתיסיהו – ויקיפדיה @ secure.wikimedia.org
<i-pink> מישהו צריך לעשות BAN לרובוט הזה
<Pac_Man> http://www.nyctourist.com/images/maps/brooklyn-neighborhoods-map-L.jpg
<Pac_Man> יחסית בצפון ברוקלין
<i-pink> זה ממש ממש רחוק ממני
<i-pink> איזה ביעוס
<i-pink> אבל אני אתארגן על משהו
<Pac_Man> אני מחפש את הבר מ
<Pac_Man> how i met your mother
<sultan2> i-pink: 9/11 WAS AN INSIDE JOB נשמע מוכר?
<i-pink> לא
<sultan2> זה מאוד מעניין אבל רוב הקשקשנים מאוד מגמתיים ונראה שהם מנסים לקדם את עצמם עם ההשקפה הזו
<i-pink> Pac_Man, לא הבנתי
<Pac_Man> ראית את הסדרה?
<sultan2> i-pink: זה מאוד שווה הצצה
<Pac_Man> הם תמיד יושבים בבר שנקרא מקלארן
<i-pink> לא רואה TV / סרטים / סדרות
<Pac_Man> אני חושב שזה משעשע שבניו יורק יש מקום שבאמת נקרא
<Pac_Man> hell's kitchen
<Pac_Man> WTF
<i-pink> הלכתי שם הרבה
<i-pink> מקום טוב
<i-pink> יש שם הרבה קואופים
<Pac_Man> מה זה קואופים?
<i-pink> זה כמו שכירות
<i-pink> אבל שונה
<i-pink> יש לזה שם בעברית..
<i-pink> דמי מפתח!
<i-pink> אתה משלם סכום של כמה עשרות אלפי דולרים, ואז ממשיר לשלם סכום זעום כל חודש למשך 20 שנה
<Pac_Man> נשמע מצוקתי משהו
<Pac_Man> :P
<i-pink> לא
<i-pink> זה דווקא מעולה
<i-pink> והדירות שם מאוד טובות
<Pac_Man> איך השכונה?
<i-pink> אבל להתקבל לשם זה קשה
<i-pink> יש רשימות המתנה של מעל שנה
<i-pink> במקרים מסוימים כמה שנים
<Pac_Man> אבל השם של המקום מזעזע
<Pac_Man> אבל זה במנהטן, לא?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> במרכז
<i-pink> הכי כייף בטיים סקוור
<i-pink> חולה על המקום הזה
<Pac_Man> אני צריך לעשות רשימת מקומות לבקר בהם
<i-pink> MUST!
<Pac_Man> טיים סקוור ברור
<Pac_Man> אבל צריך עוד דברים לעשות! :P
<i-pink> לבקר בבטרי סיטי
<Pac_Man> שו זה?
<i-pink> זה תוספת מלאכותית שהוסיפו למנהטן
<i-pink> וזה המקום הכי יקר במנהטן
<i-pink> הכל שם מדוגם בצורה מטורפת
<i-pink> הכל מלא בנובורישים
<i-pink> בקיצור מקום לא רגיל
<i-pink> חוץ מזה
<i-pink> יש את הדברים הרגילים
<i-pink> אמפייר סטייט, flat iron building
<i-pink> בכלל כל השגרה החמישית נחמדה
<i-pink> ללכת בלי ארנק!!!
<i-pink> אחרת לא ישאר לך כסף :-)
<i-pink> אם אתה בקטע של מוזיקה יש כמה חנויות ממש טובות שאני יכולה להמליץ לך
<i-pink> Pac_Man ?
<Pac_Man> 'צטערת
<Pac_Man> הייתי במינימייז
<i-pink> O_o
<Pac_Man> אני לא קונה מוזיקה :P
<i-pink> O_o       o_O
<i-pink> לא לקנות מוזיקה
<i-pink> חנויות של כלי נגינה....
<Pac_Man> אני גם חסר כשרון לחלוטין :D
<Pac_Man> אני לא מנגן על כלום
<i-pink> אני חושבת לקנות מפוחית
<Pac_Man> *הכנס בדיחת קרש על ניגון על עצבים*
<i-pink> בא  לי כלי נגינה זעיר
<i-pink> עכשיו אני מנגנת על כינור
<i-pink> זה כייף
<Pac_Man> כן הראית לי
<i-pink> תכלס זה ממש קל להתחיל
<i-pink> אבל קשה להפסיק
<Pac_Man> minutes to learn, years to master :P
<i-pink> לא הבנתי
<Pac_Man> זה פתגם
<Pac_Man> שאומרים על דברים שקל להתחיל
<Pac_Man> אבל לוקח שנים עד שממש נעשים טובים בהם
<trew1000> i-pink: ישלי מפוחית
<trew1000> התחללתי ללמוד על כרומטית
<i-pink> trew1000, מקנא!!!
<trew1000> בשלב מסויים שנגמר לי האויר בריאות אז חדלתי מזה
<i-pink> איך זה הולך?
<i-pink> איך ניגמר האוויר?
<trew1000> מה גם שזה עשה חור בראש לכל מי שסבב אותי
<trew1000> את לא נושמת בקצב אליו את רגילה
<i-pink> מה זה מפוחית כרומטית? יש הבדלים?
<trew1000> והקצב נשימה שלך משתנה לפי התווים שלא תמיד נורמלים
<trew1000> כן
<i-pink> על מה כדאי להתחיל?
<trew1000> כרומטית יש גם חצאי טונים
<trew1000> ברגילה אין
<i-pink> על מה ממליצים להתחיל?
<trew1000> וכשאין אז זה מתחלק לכמה סוגי מפוחיות
<trew1000> אני חושב שכדאי להתחיל עם כזאת שיש לה את כל התווים שזה אומר כרומטית
<trew1000> רק שזה מייקר את הכלי
<i-pink> כמה עולה להכנס לתחים בצורה סבירה
<i-pink> כלומר לא זבל
<trew1000> i-pink: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/he/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%A4%D7%95%D7%97%D7%99%D7%AA_%D7%A4%D7%94
<Hoborg> מפוחית פה – ויקיפדיה @ secure.wikimedia.org
<trew1000> אני קניתי אחת ממש זולה רק כדי ללמוד היא עלתה לי 200
<trew1000> ויש לה צליל נחמד
<trew1000> או שהחיינו
<trew1000> אה זה לא הבוט המעצבן
<i-pink> פשוט לא לכל מקום אני יכולה לקחת את הכינור שלי..
<i-pink> אז אני רוצה משהו בזעיר אנפין..
<trew1000> גיטרה
<trew1000> בדיוק עם אותה בעיה
<i-pink> כינור יותר קטן מגיטרה, והכינור שלי בכלל חצי נפח מכינור אקוסטי
<i-pink> הסיבה שהלחתי על חשמלי זה כי רציתי משהו שלא יפריא לסביבה
<i-pink> הכי רציתי פיקולו
<i-pink> אבל זה כלי יקר בטירוף (מתחיל ב1600$) והעוצמה שלו היא אדירה
<i-pink> trew1000, אתה מחפש כלי שקט וקטן?
<i-pink> אולי קלידים
<trew1000> לא
<trew1000> חיפשתי כלי נוסף לגיטרה
<trew1000> שאני יוכל לנגן בו זמנית
<trew1000> אבל גם שיהיה עם אקורים וגם שיהיה קטן
<i-pink> למה צריך אקורדים...
<i-pink> רק שלא תהיה כמו האנשים שעומדים ברכבת כאן
<i-pink> עם גיטרה ביד, מפוחית עם מתקן לפה, ותוף מרים וברגל..
<trew1000> חח
<trew1000> כדי שיהיה הרמוניה
<i-pink> זה נראה מגוחך
<trew1000> i-pink: יש לי סרטון בשבילך
<trew1000> מקווה שאני אמצא אותו
<i-pink> אני גם
<i-pink> כי אני סקרנית...
<trew1000> בכלי נגינה חשוב איך זה נשמע לא איך זה נראה
<trew1000> i-pink: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXMuWi0dUBc
<trew1000> אחד הגדולים
<trew1000> אגב תספרי כמה כלי נגינה
<i-pink> הוא אלוף!
<trew1000> i-pink: אבל זה נראה מזעזע ;-)
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> WTF לחלוטין
<trew1000> התלהבתי ממנו אז הורדתי את זה למחשב
<trew1000> חח
<i-pink> הוא פסיכי לגמרי
<i-pink> אבל מוזיקה הוא מייצר
<trew1000> כמה כלים ספרת?
<i-pink> לא הצלחתי
<moshe742> היי
<i-pink> 10-11 כלים
<i-pink> משהו כזה
<trew1000> ומגבר
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> הוא דפוק
<moshe742> מישהו יודע למה לאחר התקנת שולחנות עבודה נוספים על יוניטי/גנום העכבר נעלם אם אני לא נוגע בו וגם טולטיפים?
<trew1000> הוא מדהים אולי גם דפוק אבל אני לא מכיר אותו אישית
<i-pink> מה זה הנעליים המוזרות האלה
<trew1000> moshe742: להגיד אני לא יודע?
<trew1000> i-pink: אומן רחוב
<moshe742> כן, חשבתי שאתם מתעלמים:)
<i-pink> וזה הפיסגה שאתה רוצה להגיע אליה?
<trew1000> ביכולות?
<trew1000> לא
<trew1000> אני רוצה יותר אבל אין לי כח להשקיע בזה
<i-pink> moshe742, אני מנסה להבין מה זה "טולטיפים"
<trew1000> זה יותר תחביב אצלי
<i-pink> נראה שהוא עשה משה כסף
<trew1000> i-pink: תוויות?
<i-pink> moshe742, אני מנסה להבין מה זה "טולטיפים"
<i-pink> מזה*
<moshe742> tooltips
<trew1000> שאתה עומר על התחל ואז הוא כותב לך לחץ כאן כדי להתחיל
<moshe742> בדיוק
<trew1000> עומד*
<i-pink> עדיין לא ברור לי
<trew1000> i-pink: זה כי את בווינדוס
<trew1000> מ הקורה כשאת עומדת עם העכבר על האיקס בחלון אבל לא לוחצת עליו?
<moshe742> אם העכבר מצביע על נניח הלאנצ'ר של תכנה מסויימת אז מופיע לך משהו שאומר לך שזה האייקון של תכנה X, נכון?
<i-pink> אהה הנוטיפיי הצהוב הזה
<moshe742> כן
<Pac_Man> פייסבוק הציע לי את דפני ליף כחברה
<Pac_Man> כי יש לנו 4 חברים במשותף
<Pac_Man> :(
<i-pink> אני לא בחלונות, אני עם אובונטו שמריץ בבורקס
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQU13H96PuY&feature=related
<i-pink> אצלו זה נראה יותר נוח
<moshe742> טוב, אני אאתחל את המחשב, מחקתי את התיקיה של kde, נקווה שזה יפתור את זה או שאשאל בוואטסאפ
<i-pink> המתקן של המפוחית נראה כאילו יש לו רסן של סוס
<i-pink> מחזיקה אצבעות!
<trew1000> i-pink: כן
<trew1000> יאללה אני זז לנוח
<i-pink> מנוחה נעימה..
<trew1000> מעניין איך יראה הבית כשאני יקום
<i-pink> מה הכוונה?
<trew1000> 3 צוציקים זוכרת?
<i-pink> אני סומכת עליך
<trew1000> כן אני סומך עליהם
<moshe742> זה לא עזר:(
<i-pink> לא הבנתי מה הבעיה
<moshe742> העכבר נעלם לאחר כשניה, אני לא אוהב את זה (נראה לי שבעקבות כך גם ה-tooltips נעלמים)
<moshe742> אם אני מזיז את העכבר הוא מופיע שוב, אבל אני רוצה שהוא יהיה שם כל הזמן (אלא אם אני בוחר להעלים אותו אם זה אפשרי)
<i-pink> הוא נעלם וחוזר או  לא חוזר?
<moshe742> הוא לא חוזר כל עוד אני לא מזיז אותו
<i-pink> מוכר לי
<i-pink> קורה לי לפעמים
<i-pink> לא חשבתי על זה
<moshe742> הענין הוא שזה בטח פיצ'ר, כלומר יש על זה שליטה, אני רק צריך לדעת איך
<i-pink> איך אתה מאמת שזה קיים?
<moshe742> זה קרה לי רק לאחר שהתקנתי שולחנות עבודה נוספים כך שזה בטח קשור לזה
<i-pink> לי יש 4
<moshe742> איזה?
<i-pink> 4 דסקטופים
<i-pink> בGNOME
<moshe742> יש לך רק גנום?
<i-pink> כן
<i-pink> אהה התקנת סביבות נוספות..
<i-pink> KDE XFCE
<i-pink> אהה
<moshe742> כן
<i-pink> אני רק עם גנום
<moshe742> אני אנסה להסיר אותן ולראות אם זה עוזר, אבל אני מעדיף שלא, אני רוצה להכיר סביבות אחרות כי כרגע אני לא מתלהב מיוניטי ולא מגנום 3
<i-pink> אני עם 10.04 עם גנום
<i-pink> איזה כנר מטולף!!
<avihay> Is someone useing gnomeshell?
<i-pink> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SozPkERSpos&feature=related
<Desuyo> שלום לכולם :D
<i-pink> היי
<avihay> [14:07] <avihay> Is someone useing gnomeshell?
<Roy_> hi all
<Roy_> who is girl ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-20
<elior021> מישהו כאן ?
<elior021> צריך עזרה קטנה
<elior021> someone here  ?
<moo3> morning israel......
<serfus> top of the morning moo3
<moo3> the best morning ever
<moo3> היי, התקנתי אתמול את אובונטו 11.04 ועשיתי בו הרבה שינויים של אפירנס ודרך אובונטו טוויק, כרגע אחרי ריבוט אני לא רואה שום פאנל לא העליון ולא הצדדי
<moo3> אני מפעיל תוכנות דרך התוכנה yakuake שלמזתי שמתי בסטרט אפ
<moo3> למזלי
<moo3> מישהו יודע מה יכולה להיות הבעיה ?
<i-pink> מה זו התוכנה הזו?
<serfus> moo3, כבר יצאת ונכנסת?
<moo3> מה זאת אומרת יצאתי ונכנסתי?
<moo3> מהמערכת? כן
<moo3> i-pink - ubuntu-tweak זו תוכנה עם מקבץ הגדרות נוסף למערכות אובונטו
<moo3> הרבה דברים נראים שלא עובדים.. alt+tab לא עובד, וחסרים הכפתורים של לסגור למעזר ולהגדיל
<HaimN> שבוע טוב, יש פה מישהו מהמנהלים של הפורום אולי? serfus? בטעות שלחתי הודעה 3 פעמים, ואני צריך שיימחקו לי אותם: http://ubuntu-il.org/forum/topic/696
<HaimN> תודה
<Hoborg> אובנטו. התרשמות אחרי התנסות בשבת. | אובונטו ישראל @ ubuntu-il.org
#ubuntu-il 2011-08-21
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<nady> סיסמא מייודע
<nady> שלום
<nady> יש מישהו
<grawcho_> יש
<serfus> היי HaimN, ביטלתי את ההודעות
<HaimN> serfus, תודה, אגב, מה עם קנוניקל? ראיתי ברשימת תפוצה לפני כמה שבועות משהו על זה שאנחנו כבר לא לוקו רישמי עכב חוסר פעילות מספקת, משהו השתנה עם זה בסוף?
<moo3> היי כולם, איזו גרסא של אובונטו הייתם ממליצים ללפטופ עם מעבד איי5 ?
<moo3> התקנתי שתי גרסאות כולל החדשה והן עושות לי בעיות בנתיים אני מוריד את ubuntu 10.4 amd64
<serfus> moo3, אין לי מושג מה זה מעבד איי5 אבל אם הבעיה היא של כוח, גרסה ישנה לא אמורה להיות רזה יותר
<serfus> HaimN, כלום לא השתנה
<serfus> HaimN, לפני הכל נצטרך להראות פעילות
<serfus> און-ליין, כמו גם אוף-ליין
<serfus> HaimN, רק תיקון, אין דבר כזה לוקו רשמי או לא רשמי. מה שהשתנה הוא הסטטוס שלנו, שעבר ממצב של 'מאושר' ל־'לא מאושר', בפועל הדבר היחיד שזה אומר הוא שלא נקבל את הדיסקים של הגרסה הבאה
<moo3> serfus, מעבדי  I3 I5 ו - i7
<moo3> המעבדים החדשים של אינטל.. שכבר לא כל כך חדשים\
<serfus> אני מכיר את השם ויודע שזה מעבד, לא מעבר לכך
<serfus> אבל העיקרון הוא שגרסה ישנה יותר לא בהכרח תהיה קלה יותר
<serfus> או יותר נכון, סביר להניח שלא
<serfus> מה שיעזור לך, זה לא להשתמש ביוניטי אלא בדסקטופ קליל ומינימלי כמו זובונטו או לובונטו
<serfus> xubuntu/lubuntu
<serfus> xfce/lxde
<moo3> אני רוצה להתקין גרסא ישנה יותר בשביל שהמערכת תיהייה יותר יציבה, זה לא שאני חושב שהחומרה של המחשב לא חזקה מספיק
<serfus> אה, אני מבין
<serfus> אובונטו תמיד אמורה להיות מספיק יציבה
<serfus> זה אחד מהעקרונות שלה
<serfus> מדובר בסרבר?
<moo3> לא, דסקטופ רגיל
<serfus> יוניטי יכולה להיות קצת בעייתית
<serfus> אבל 11.04 בתצורת הקלאסיק (גנום 2.X) אמורה להיות בסדר גמור
<serfus> אני משתמש בה, מאז הבטא ולא היו לי בעיות כלל
<serfus> ובכל זאת, אם יציבות חשובה לך יותר מאשר עדכניות, החלטת נכון כשבחרת בגרסת ה־LTS
<moo3> כן, אני מתקין את ה LTS כי היא עם פחות באגים
<moo3> עכשיו השאלה אם המעבד I5 יעדיף את גרסאת ה64 או הרגילה
<moo3> סליחה שלא שאלתי את זה ככה :P
<serfus> לא נורא... אני מעביר את הזמן בנתיים
<serfus> ;-)
<serfus> יעדיף?
<serfus> השאלה היא האם הוא תומך בארכיטקטורה
<moo3> הוא תומך בשל 64
<moo3> אם הוא תומך = הוא "מעדיף"
<moo3> ?
<moo3> קראתי שלמערכת הפעלה דביאן אז כל עוד המעבד תומך 64 מומלץ להתקין את ה64
<moo3> אפשר להגיד:
<serfus> אכן
<serfus> אם הוא תומך אז כדאי
<serfus> פעם היו מדברים על כל מני בעיות עם 64 ביט בלינוקס
<serfus> פלאש וכו'
<moo3> נכון
<serfus> היום לא אמורה להיות שום בעיה
<moo3> הבנתי...
<moo3> מצויין, תודה
<serfus> בנוסף אומרים שההבדל בין 32 ל־64 אינו ניכר
<moo3> מאיזו בחינה?
<moo3> ווינראר יחלץ מהר יותר קבצים.. תלוי אם מהירות נחשבת אצלך חשובה
<serfus> ממה שקראתי בוויכוחים של האם עדיף 32 או 64
<serfus> נראה שהבדלי המהירות לא באים כל כך לידי ביטוי
<serfus> אלא אם אתה עושה פעולות שדורשות משאבים רבים כמו עריכת וידיאו
<moo3> בפעולות הגדולות מרגישים את ההבדל, אני מבין
<moo3> וגם יש לך יותר באגים להתעסק איתם (=
<moo3> בכלל כייף
<serfus> כן... כיף חיים...
<serfus> :D
<serfus> אבל כמו שאמרתי, לא אמורים להיות באגים
<serfus> זה משהו שהיה נפוץ לפני מספר שנים
<moo3> 64 עדיין עושה בעיות..
<serfus> לא שידוע לי
<moo3> נתקלתי לא מזמן בבאג בתוכנת ווירטואל-בוקס שיחודי ל64
<moo3> הוא לא נותן לך למחוק מכונה וירטואלית to prevent windows from crashing
<moo3> חח
<moo3> באג בווינדוס
<serfus> צק צק צק
<moo3> (=
<serfus> HaimN, could you pm me when you'r available?
<serfus> i'll be back in an hour or so
<HaimN> serfus, אני זמין עכשיו
<HaimN> moo3, לי יש מעבד i5 760
<HaimN> מעבד פצצה
<HaimN> אני מריץ עליו 32 BIT מהסיבה הפשוטה שאין לי צורך ב 64
<HaimN> יש לי 4 GB זיכרון כך שזה לא משנה הרבה
<HaimN> ויותר תוכנות נתמכות כיום ב 32 ביט, אין כבר הרבה הבדל, אבל הוא עדיין קיים
<grawcho_> HaimN: מכיר גרסת קרנל pae ?
<grawcho_> מריץ יותר מ 3GB זיכרון על 32 ביט
<grawcho_> אין צורך ב 64BIT
<HaimN> grawcho_, זה מעניין, מוזר שלא שמעתי על זה, אני אברר עליה עוד מעט, זה נשמע מעניין
<HaimN> רגע, לא כל 32 BIT מריץ 4 GB זיכרון?
<HaimN> עם 64 אתה יכול להריץ גם 20 GB זיכרון (במידה ויש לך)
<grawcho_> עם קרנל PAE אתה יכול להריץ כמות זיכרון זהה ל 64BIT על 32
<grawcho_> install linux-image-*-generic-pae
<grawcho_> pae = physical address extension
<grawcho_> check it out
<ninjaaron> Just out of curiousity, does this channel tend to be in Hebrew or English?
<grawcho_> עברית בד"כ
<trew100> היי לכם
<grawcho_> trew100: יו
<trew100> מוזר
<grawcho_> ?
<trew100> התקנתי את טלפטיה אבל אני לא מצליח להתחבר איתה לשום שירות
<trew100> גם לא ל-IRC
<grawcho_> אכן מוזר
<trew100> אצלך זה עובד טוב?
<grawcho_> אני משתמש בפידג'ין וקונברסישן
<grawcho_> לא טלפתי
<trew100> הוא חדש והבנתי שהוא ממש נח
<grawcho_> אז אני לא יודע אם אצלי זה עובד טוב
<trew100> אה אוקי
<grawcho_> שנייה אני צריך לרדת לשתי דקות להחליף קרנל ... כבר חוזר
<trew100> בא נקווה שזה 2 דקות
<nady> ?
<serfus> HaimN, still on?
<grawcho> חזרתי
<trew100> יפה
<trew100> עם איזה ליבה.
<nady> nv bhang
<trew100> ?
<nady> nv
<nady> מה נישמע
<ninjaaron> אוקי, בסדר.  הייתי צריך לשנות ל-irc client ב-GUI כדי לראות את העברית נכון.
<HaimN> serfus, שניה, אני עובר מארץ' לאובונטו
<nady> תתקין לי ארץ
<grawcho> trew100: שאלת אותי על הליבה ?
<trew100> כן
<trew100> עם איזה את העכשיו?
<trew100> אתה*
<grawcho> אה 3.0.0.9-12
<trew100> מתי היה עדכון לזה?
<grawcho> לא היה ... זה גרסת אלפא
<trew100> אצלי כבר הרה שמן לא היה עדכון לקרנל
<grawcho> פיתוח
<trew100> אה
<grawcho> אני עושה בדיקות לגרסה 11.10
<trew100> ואין לך בעיות עם הכרטיס מסך?
<grawcho> עם קרנל 3
<grawcho> לא
<trew100> אה חח
<grawcho> היו
<grawcho> עכשיו אין
<grawcho> עכשיו עובד מעולה
<grawcho> ככה זה אלפא
<HaimN> serfus: חזרתי, עכשיו אני על אובונטו, התרגלתי כבר לנוחות של גנום 3, ממש אהבתי אותו קשה לחזור... לא משנה :)
<grawcho> לפעים אתה למעלה לפעמים למטה
<serfus> HaimN, תתקין אותו גם על האובונטו?
<serfus> זה אפשרי
<HaimN> אני יודע, התקנתי על המחשב השני שלנו
<HaimN> אבל גנום 3 עובד יותר חלק על ארץ'
<HaimN> וחוץ מזה רציתי להכיר את ארץ'
<serfus> ארץ' נראה לי נחמד
<serfus> אבל יותר מדי התעסקות
<serfus> תמיד אמרתי לעצמי שיום אחד שיהיה לי מספיק זמן/כוח/מחשב אני אתקין ארץ'
<trew100> אני עם אובונטו
<trew100> את ההתעסקויות שלי אני ממצה בבלנדר
<grawcho> ארץ' זה ים(yum) של התעסקות :)
<trew100> חח
<grawcho> אל תבין אותי לא נכון ... אני בעד התעסקויות
<grawcho> לאן כולם נעלמו ... זה בגלל שצחקתי על ארץ' ... לא התכוונתי ... :)
<serfus> מותר ואפילו רצוי לצחוק פה על ארץ'
<grawcho> ברור
<serfus> מכירים supremacy1914?
<ninjaaron> serfus: ארץ' באמת לא קשה מדי. רק תצתרך להתעסק בהתחתלה, ואז הוא כמו כל דיסטרו אחר.
<serfus> זאת בדיוק הבעיה שלי
<serfus> ההתעסקות ההתחלתית
<serfus> כשנותנים לי מערכת מוכנה, אני יודע להשתמש בה
<serfus> לא מעבר לזה
<serfus> לכן אני אוהב את אובונטו
<serfus> :-)
<ninjaaron> אפילו קל יותר אחר כך...
<ninjaaron> אני מסכים.
<serfus> קראתי קצת מדריכים וויקי, אני לא אסתדר
<serfus> :P
<HaimN> serfus: אז תשאל כשלא תסתדר
<serfus> אפשרי
<HaimN> כדאי לך לנסות יש כיף כזה כשהכל עובד
<serfus> אני מניח שאם אהיה צמוד לוויקי אני אסתדר בסופו של דבר
<ninjaaron> בד"כ אובונו נחמד, אני רק מעדיף ארץ' ב נטבוק שלי.  זה כל כך מהיר.
<HaimN> אני התקנתי קודם במכונה וירטואלית (virtualbox) ורק אחר כך על המחשב ישירות
<serfus> HaimN, בשביל הכיף?
<HaimN> כן
<serfus> אני לא בן אדם טכני במיוחד
<HaimN> סוג של
<HaimN> אני אוהב לנסות דברים חדשים, אחרת לא הייתי מגיע אף פעם ללינוקס
<HaimN> ואני מניח שגם אתה ככה במובן מסויים
<serfus> כן, גם אני
<serfus> אבל אני אוהב GUI
<serfus> ואת האפשרות להתעסק רק אם מה שאני רוצה ואיך שאני רוצה
<HaimN> בארץ' יהיה לך GUI מהר מאוד
<serfus> אבל אני אהיה חייב לעבוד עם CLI כל הדרך
<HaimN> להכל יש בארץ' גם כלים גרפיים
<serfus> מההתקנה?
<HaimN> ההתקנה עצמה חצי גרפית אבל מהר מאוד תגיע להתקנה של סביבה גרפית מלאה
<serfus> אני לא יודע לכתוב קוד ולהתעסק עם מסופים
<serfus> חוץ מדברים בסיסים
<HaimN> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=install+arch+linux&page=&utm_source=opensearch
<HaimN> גם אני לא כל כך, אבל זו הדרך שאני לומד
<HaimN> אם לא תנסה, לעולם לא תלמד
<serfus> זה נכון
<serfus> יום אחד...
<serfus> :)
<ninjaaron> ok, I type way too slow in Hebrew.  I can read you guys alright, but I may have to comment in English to be relevant to whatever is going on in the discussion.
<serfus> no problemo
<HaimN> תחפש ביוטיוב מדריכים, זה ירגיע אותך, וחוץ מזה, אתה לא חייב להסיר את אובונטו, אני נשאר עם שניהם
<serfus> אם אני אקבל נייד, בטח ארצה להתקין עליו ארץ'
<HaimN> תתחיל עם מכונה וירטואלית
<ninjaaron> Part of the beauty of installing Arch is how what you learn about the console in the process.
<serfus> האמת שזה רעיון טוב
<serfus> כי כרגע אין לי מחשב שאני יכול להתקין/למחוק
<HaimN> ninjaaron: צודק, וזו הסיבה שאני התחלתי עם זה
<ninjaaron> Me too.
<HaimN> עכשיו אני הולך לנסות להתקין אנדרואיד על מכונה וירטואלית, זה יהיה מעניין
<ninjaaron> Installing Arch a few times has changed the way I use Ubuntu.
<ninjaaron> ... for the better, i hope.
<HaimN> ninjaaron: תמיד מה שנוח לך יותר, יותר טוב
<ninjaaron> Seems like it.
<ninjaaron> Have you succeeded with android at all/
<ninjaaron> ?
<HaimN> אני הולך להתחיל עוד רגע, עכשיו גמרתי להוריד את זה
<ninjaaron> ah.
<ninjaaron> I was going to try it on my Dell Duo, but now I'm really satisfied with the way I have it working with Ubuntu and Arch.
<ninjaaron> I just had to write about 17 scripts first.
<ninjaaron> :p
<ninjaaron> Course, that was also a great learning experience.
<HaimN> :)
 * serfus is calling it a night
<nady> kt
<nady> לא  ניכנס לי
<HaimN> nady: ?
<nady> העלתי דיסק של אובנטו וזה מבקש סיסמא בימקום להיכנס
<nady> זה אמור לתת לי אפשרויות בהתחלה?
<HaimN> זה אמור לעלות אוטומטית
<nady> לנסות עוד פעם אולי זה באג?
<HaimN> אבל אם זה דורש סיסמא, השם משתמש הוא ubuntu ללא סיסמא
<HaimN> כנראה זה בגלל כרטיס מסך שדורש דרייבר
<nady> ואז זה יגיע לאפשרויות?
<HaimN> אפשרויות של מה?
<nady> רק התקנה או גם היתנסות
<nady> אתה מישתמש בארץ
<HaimN> זה ייתן לך גם אפשרות של התנסות
<HaimN> nady: אני משתמש גם בארץ' וגם באובונטו
<nady> איך הצלחת להתקין תדבר הזה חחחחח?
<nady> המחיצות שונה קצת?
<nady> יש גירסא קלה יותר?
<ninjaaron> There is Chakra.
<ninjaaron> It's based on arch, but it comes with a GUI installer.
<ninjaaron> And it's a KDE desktop, if you're comfortable with that.
<nady> נחמד ראיתי
<ninjaaron> It's requires a little more CLI magic than Ubuntu, but much, much less than setting up Arch from scratch.
<nady> לא מיסתדר עם המחיצות שם
<ninjaaron> hmm... I think there is a gui partition editor in Chakra.
<ninjaaron> I just messed around with a live USB, so I never tried to partition it.
<ninjaaron> but I think I remember seeing some kind of partition editor.
<nady> אני רק מצליח להתקין בנוסף לעוד מערכת
<ninjaaron> I actually also had problems with the partition editor in Arch, so I prepared the partitions beforehand with an Ubuntu live USB.
<ninjaaron> fdisk wouldn't read the drive, for some strange reason.
<ninjaaron> Did fdisk not work, or do you not know how to use it?
<ninjaaron> ok, I'm off to bed.  Hopefully someone else can help nady when/if he comes back, and hopefully in his native language!
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-13
<joseph_> hello
<Interruptus> hellp
<Interruptus> o
<joseph_> I'll say you have an important
<Interruptus> indeed
<joseph_> really
<joseph_> wishing to listen to me
<joseph_> Do not get your story out there
<joseph_> it heralds all the prophets
<joseph_> miracles that came with the last prophet
<joseph_> Locate the devil for not follow
<joseph_> Ä°SLAM last religion
<joseph_> Learn how to search for the true religion of Islam
<joseph_> then you'll stand before Allah
<joseph_> Islam is the only salvation
<hey> שלום
<hey> מישהו כאן?
<Interruptus> האודי
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-14
<i-pink> המון זמן לא הייתי כאן
<i-pink> מישהו עוד כותב פה?
<matanya> כן
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-15
<Gideon> הי
<Gideon> הורדתי גרסא אחרונה מהאתר בעברית וזה רץ מסי די קי, אבל באנגלית, יש גרסא אחרת לעברית  בגרסאת לייב ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-16
<asw3> אוף לא עובד לי
<asw3>  /set term_charset ISO-8859-8 /set recode_autodetect_utf8 ON /set recode_fallback utf-8 /set recode_out_default_charset ISO-8859-8 /set recode_transliterate ON /set recode ON
<asw3>  /save
<asw3> ואחרי שאני מפעיל מחדש את ה- irssi
<asw3> שוב הוא כותב לא לא טוב
#ubuntu-il 2012-08-17
<New0> שלום חברה צהריים טובים
<New0> מישהו פה?
<trew100> היי
<trew100> הזמן קצר אבל אני פה
<trew100> New0: מה נשמע?
<New0> בסדר מעולה :)
<New0> אני בדיוק סיימתי לימודים לפני איזה חודש וחצי בערך ונכנסתי לעבודה
<New0> בניית אתרים ב PHP
<trew100> יפה לך תתחדש
<trew100> :-)
<New0> רק שהמקום כנראה לא מתאים אחד לשני. ועכשיו אני צריך לחפש עבודה וגם מנסה לבנות את הקורות חיים שלי
<New0> יותר נכון לשנות לשפר
<New0> ותודה :)
<New0> מה שכן פעם שעברה היה פה אחד לא זוכר את השם שלו. אבל הוא קצת יידע איזה מילים אני יכול להכניס לקובץ
<New0> מה שכן רציתי לדעת האם זה משהו שאתה אולי יכול קצת לעזור?
<trew100> אממ לא ממש יודע
<trew100> רק שים לב שתשים את מה שמעניין את המעסיק התורן בחלק העליון של הקו"ח
<trew100> שזה היר מה שהוא יראה בעין
<trew100> ישר*
<trew100> אופס חייב לזוז
<New0> אהה אחרי הפרטים שלי. אז אמור להיות יידע ונסיון וכו'
<New0> סבבה שבת שלום אחי :)
<New0> ותודה :)
<trew100> לא משנה מה שיהיה שיהיה לך רק הצלחה
<trew100> שבת שלום גם לך :-)
<trew100>                                                          
<lousygarua> ahoy
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-12
<amireldor> בוקר טוב
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-16
<amireldor> בוקר טוב
<Avihay> בוקר...
<amireldor> Avihay, מה נשמע?
<Avihay> החיים שלי נהיו קצת משוגעים, מציאות ופנטזיה מתערבבים יותר מדי, והיכולת שלי לצפות את העתיד פוחתת בצורה מדאיגה
<Avihay> אבל אני מתפתח טיפה. יצא לי לעשות דברים במציאות שקרו לי רק בפנטזיה
<Avihay> אמממ, אני מתכוון בסדר, מה שלומך amireldor ?
<amireldor> Avihay, זאת תקופה עכשיו של שינויים נפשיים אז מותר לך לערבב מציאות ופנטזה
<amireldor> פנטזיה
<amireldor> אני אישית לא מבין מתי אני בחלום ומתי לא
<amireldor> אני רק יודע שזה כואב שאני צובט ובד"כ אני זוכר איך הגעתי לאן שהגעתי
<Avihay> לפחות מצליח לך לעשות lucid dreaming?
<amireldor> בקושי lucid lynx מצליח לי.
<amireldor> לוסיד דרימס זה שאת מבין שאתה בחלום ואתה בוחר מה לעשות שבא לך?
<amireldor> ושולט על דברים?
<Avihay> yes
<Avihay> you already do reality checks
<Avihay> if a reality check fails, try to hijack the dream
<amireldor> הצלחתי רק פעם אחת בחיים שלי, וגם לא להרבה זמן, כי אז פתאום החלום התחיל לשלוט עליי בחזרה
<amireldor> יום אחד אני אצליח לתפוס חלומות בצורה טובה יותר
<Avihay> אם אתה מעונין, השיתה שהצליחה לי היתה יומן-חלומות
<Avihay> יש לזה השלכות מענינות
<amireldor> לכתוב כל חלום שלך ביומן?
<Avihay> כן
<amireldor> מה הצליח לך?
<Avihay> הגעתי למצב שאני רושם את כל החלומות מכל מחזור שינה באותו לילה
<Avihay> ברמות פירוט שונות, אבל עדיין
<Avihay> הצלחתי לסחוב חלום ממחזור שינה אחד לשני, או ממצב של כמעט עוררות (אם אתה עוקב אחרי חלומות מספיק זמן, אתה סם לב שהם לפעמים נגמרים באמצע והכל הופך להיות לבן)
<amireldor> קריפי שיט
<Avihay> סם->שם
<Avihay> אני מניח, רוב החולומות מהתקופה שעקבתי היו די מעניינים
<amireldor> זה לא ייאמן כמה שחלונות לא נוח לשימוש
<amireldor> יש להם הרבה דברים מגניבים
<amireldor> אבל הם מפגרים והכל מעפן
<amireldor> קשה להיות מתכנת על חלונות
<amireldor> בכלל חרא לא יודע
<amireldor> מתגעגע קצת ללינוקס
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-17
<Avihay> יש לי בעיה עם חלונות, אני לא יודע איך לפתח שם
<Avihay> בC++
<amireldor> Avihay, windows c++ woes?
<amireldor> Avihay, don't even ask
<Avihay> I mean, I tried to install eclipse on a friend's computer with mingw, but it just couldn't find anything, it was a royal pain in the keyboard
<Avihay> and there's dev-c++, ugly and annoying, and code::blocks, which works but is also ugly, and lacks a lot of features
<Avihay> and I don't want to resort to NotePad++ + cmd
<Avihay> amireldor: any bright ideas?
<amireldor> code::blocks is rather fine, and eclipse is weird but a bit slow
<amireldor> you can always swallow a snail nad use visual studio express
<amireldor> i never use dev-c++ i think it's not maintained
<amireldor> and sometimes plains mingw makefiles work good as well and then you can gvim
<amireldor> but it's annoying
<amireldor> instead of programming smt i am now struggling in making wxwidgets work
<amireldor> and it's so damn annoying dammitr
<amireldor> Avihay, to sum it up i choose the tools according to the project at hand
<Avihay> ya, we've wasted a day of programming on trying to get shit to work on his win machine
<Avihay> eclipse is slow cause it's a java program, also, it seriously lack auto-complete
<Avihay> and it sounds like you are forced to one or two tools
<amireldor> Avihay, I did not find eclipse auto-complete lacking. And yes, it seems you are forced to certain tools and you don't have freedom in choosing the way you develop
<amireldor> i guess on MAC it's even worse with their XCode
<amireldor> -sigh-
<amireldor> ttyl
<Avihay> eclipse's auto-complete is not automatic
#ubuntu-il 2013-08-18
<Avihay> [21:25:28] <Avihay> eclipse's auto-complete is not automatic
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-13
<prorus> הי יש למישהו ניסיון עם live-build?
<aizik> אפשר עזרה בעברית
#ubuntu-il 2014-08-15
<sahar> יש פה מישהו .
<sahar> ?
